# Scraped.Crusaders. X Eurokracy Kruise



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

Our inaugural Eurokracy Kruise.Friday, June, 28th. Info here.










We also have t-shirts available for pre-order for particpants.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## daviejetta (Apr 16, 2006)

definitely in for this show and to cruz there with everyone let me know :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

the scraped crusaders doing it big this year 

cant wait to see you guys


----------



## SC420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey I am coming up from London and I am cruising solo. U guys mind if I jump in ur
Cruise??


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

SC420 said:


> Hey I am coming up from London and I am cruising solo. U guys mind if I jump in ur
> Cruise??


Of Course not, the more the better. We are leaving from Pickering at 10am though. Not sure how doable that is for you.

more info.


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

we'll be heading over from mississauga by 9. providing traffic isn't an absolute PITA, we'll see you there. worse case, we'll catch y'all on the highway. omg, how sick is this gonna be?!


----------



## SC420 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wi try to make it out between 9 and 10 wats the GPS address for ur meeting spot?? And can u bring me one of the nice t shirts u got?? A large if yah could


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

kiwee said:


> we'll be heading over from mississauga by 9. providing traffic isn't an absolute PITA, we'll see you there. worse case, we'll catch y'all on the highway. omg, how sick is this gonna be?!


I think barring accidents, you should make it. 



SC420 said:


> I wi try to make it out between 9 and 10 wats the GPS address for ur meeting spot?? And can u bring me one of the nice t shirts u got?? A large if yah could


Map.

Unfortunately, we don't have any of the Eurokracy tees in stock. We took preorders for those. 
I have an extra one in Medium though. Our Jays and "Scrape" tees I do have in stock. Eitherway, see you guys then!!


----------



## SC420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bring one of those jays tshirts if u can please


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

SC420 said:


> Bring one of those jays tshirts if u can please


Will do :thumbup:


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

Almost there. We’re leaving for Montreal tomorrow morning. For anyone who’s coming along and is unfamiliar with the group. I’m the brown dude (Gillbert), in this heap. Or say hello to either driver of the Audis in the below (Kruise Info link). Okay, well it isn’t a Euro car. But this was all I could take pictures of tonight. 

As for the show. We should have 10+ cars in the show grounds with Steve’s 2012 Finest BMW award winning E30 in near our booth. He’ll also be in the Burnout competition.  Show floorplan. Please stop by the booth to say hello!!


----------



## Nager (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, since I slacked hard I wont be taking my car this year. (Gill you called it) so ill be rolling with Rob. See you guys at the Trenton ONRoute and dont CPT. Loser.


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

apparently just past kingston there is some major road widening being done and construction is ass.
prolly be a longer than expected haul.

my rig will be in the stance akademy booth.
see you guys in the am............. no euro tho. 
bag'd '09 ford flex


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

robbie from stance akademy will be shooting the group from my truck as well. should make for some great rolling shots.


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

kiwee said:


> apparently just past kingston there is some major road widening being done and construction is ass.
> prolly be a longer than expected haul.
> 
> my rig will be in the stance akademy booth.
> ...


Some how we always hit traffic. lol.


----------



## JNoort (Jan 9, 2013)

Unfortunately cant make it this morning.. work calls. Anybody making the last minute Sat morning trek like i plan to? 

See you all at the show at 10. Ill be in the white Barbie Car/EOS.


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

Our Kruise to Eurokracy had a few hiccups, but overall it was a success. And will definitely be on the cards again next year. As per usual, I forgot to make the most of it and did not take as many photos as I would have liked.

Click for more pics.

From the Trenton ONRoute. We filled up the ONRoute RV parking area by accident.










And our lineup at the hotel. After a small detour thanks to Apple maps. **** that app. Avalon, Rob and Mauncho, Gill +1, Brian and Adrian, Talukah and Bronson, Matt+1, Jay+1, Matt, Geoff+1. Later on joined by Dave+1, Steve, Mauricio, Dan+1 and Danny and Kristoff. . 14 cars, 24 people strong for Eurokracy 2013.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

well done guys, hopeful for a bigger turnout next year.


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> well done guys, hopeful for a bigger turnout next year.


Yeee, 14 cars was just our normal crew though. Im sure we had over 30 in total near the end.


----------



## BMW BMXER (Apr 22, 2003)

Good times. 

So good infact I dusted off my seldom used vortex account to say it was good.


----------



## ScrapedCrusader (Mar 2, 2010)

BMW BMXER said:


> Good times.
> 
> So good infact I dusted off my seldom used vortex account to say it was good.


Thanks Dave. Well, I assume this is you.


----------



## Den57ise (Jul 29, 2013)

Some how we always hit traffic. lol.


----------

